# Who's the Ultimate Lazy ?



## Magus (May 14, 2020)

Hello Bell Tree community !
Welcome to the PERSONALITY POLLS.
We are here to determine who’s the Ultimate Villager for each personality in the game. Each day a new thread with a new poll.

The choices I made for villagers are based on the great Tier List of IndoX.
I took the first 9 villagers and added the 10th option "Other" but you have to precise us who’s the best for you in your post if you choose this option.

You are actually in the *LAZY POLL*, please vote.
Take note than you can vote for 2 villagers maximum !

°°°

You can see the other polls results by clicking on those links :
PEPPY POLL  - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !
LAZY POLL  - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !
NORMAL POLL ☺ - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !
JOCK POLL  - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !
SISTERLY POLL  - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !
SMUG POLL  - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !
SNOOTY POLL  - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !
CRANKY POLL  - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !

Thank you, you can vote and explain your choice now.

°°°

*Final Results - 22/05/2020










*





*1- Sherb
2- Beau
3- Bob

Honorable mentions - Stitches & Punchy








*


----------



## Jam86 (May 14, 2020)

stitches is my all time fave lazy ♡♡♡♡
he is so cute and childish it's perfect ^-^
i also really love erik, unfortunately i had to give him to my brother, cri ;-; but at least i can still see him ^-^
☆ they truely are the bestest boys ☆


----------



## Believe (May 14, 2020)

It won't matter ultimately since someone else in the poll will win but Prince is my ultimate lazy


----------



## Manon_Despoina (May 14, 2020)

That would be Papi for me! I like Erik a lot as well, but I need to support the less popular one


----------



## Garrett (May 14, 2020)

Lucky. The laziest lazy ever.


----------



## melodymaniac (May 14, 2020)

Ozzie would be mine, although Erik comes in a slim second place.


----------



## biksoka (May 14, 2020)

we just over here ... lumping in my boy Clay into 'other' 
I see you


----------



## cheezu (May 14, 2020)

For me it's Zucker but also because he's my ultimate dreamie.


----------



## An0nn (May 14, 2020)

Believe said:


> It won't matter ultimately since someone else in the poll will win but Prince is my ultimate lazy



Prince is my favorite too


----------



## Magus (May 14, 2020)

Zucker is above all the others for me, his takoyaki design is so unique and adorable ! 
But I'll give a vote for Beau too because of his cute and sleepy eyes, fits the Lazy personality very well.

(Concerning the less popular ones I like Tucker too)


----------



## daisyy (May 14, 2020)

beau is so, so cute. voted for him and drago, because how can you not vote for the dragon??? but i personally love zucker the most, but i feel like he might not be the ultimate lazy - that still doesn't affect my love of him, though.


----------



## meggtheegg (May 14, 2020)

Wade and zucker are tied for me


----------



## Altarium (May 14, 2020)

came here to vote for my babies Beau and Erik


----------



## Arckaniel (May 14, 2020)

No other than the one and only Beau, he's just so BEAUtiful ahahahaha get it?


----------



## Blueskyy (May 14, 2020)

I have Sherb and Bones and they’re both awesome.


----------



## alitwick (May 14, 2020)

Punchy all the way!


----------



## Antonio (May 14, 2020)

I am the ultimate lazy villager...


----------



## Sencha (May 14, 2020)

I never had a lazy villagers in my town I liked until Sherb, so of course I vote for him! (Looking at the villager lists, I can see some others I would have liked if they moved in too but hey, randomness)


----------



## Mick (May 14, 2020)

The answer is Hornsby for sure


----------



## CrankyPirate (May 14, 2020)

For me it's Bob. He is the iconic lazy of the series and the number 1 villager in the list, probably the very first villager the developers came up with.


----------



## Velo (May 14, 2020)

Oh my god this is impossible for me to vote in. Lazies are the ULTIMATE PERSONALITY TYPE lmao.
I seriously love lazies so much.
Biskit, Dizzy, Papi and Raddle are my favorites that I've actually had in towns before. They're all so good. And when you have multiple lazies in a town, it's just hilarious. Everyone's sleepy and hungry.

Right now, Dizzy is my ultimate Lazy. But it has been others before. They are all great. <3


----------



## AustinS (May 14, 2020)

Ohhhh yay my choice actually made the list this time! Stitches is definetly my favorite he just embodies the lazy personality perfectly!


----------



## Hime-sama (May 14, 2020)

Punchy is the the ultimate lazy in my mind then Stitches but there's others that I like.

If I'm not careful my whole island could end up with lazy villager's.


----------



## Alicia (May 14, 2020)

Moe is the best lazy villager to me. I really like other lazy villagers, but Moe is my absolute favorite!


----------



## Luciaaaa (May 14, 2020)

I love my boy Stitches <3


----------



## Hydrangea028 (May 14, 2020)

I love Punchy!!! I have Sherb in my island too but Punchy just has a different vibe to me, he is playful and I enjoyed seeing him anywhere in my island, either running around, sitting, eating or even visit the museum, my heart just melt whenever I see him. He is soooo cute!


----------



## SliceAndDice (May 14, 2020)

meggtheegg said:


> Wade and zucker are tied for me


Wade is the cutest round boy to ever exist.


----------



## lulu9956 (May 14, 2020)

100% Papi. He is precious!


----------



## thegunpowderincident (May 14, 2020)

Sherb is my favorite now, but Lucky is a very, very close second. Sherb just fits in better with the aesthetic of my island.


----------



## jokk (May 14, 2020)

JEREMIAH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mosshead (May 14, 2020)

It hurts my heart that Drago is not on the list since he's best boi


----------



## Hanif1807 (May 14, 2020)

Zucker and Sherb, but my personal favorites are Erik and Punchy


----------



## Bugs (May 14, 2020)

I love Tucker, I want him to move to my island one day! He's probably my favourite.


However I also love Drago, Cube and Wade as well as some others


----------



## udinafrog (May 14, 2020)

I'm very fond of Bones, I met him in this game and he's the librarian of my island


----------



## charris114 (May 14, 2020)

FILBERT my sweet prince


----------



## victoriae350 (May 14, 2020)

Walker <3


----------



## Etown20 (May 14, 2020)

I'd have to go with Bob, but I really like Beau and Sherb as well.


----------



## Hsn97 (May 14, 2020)

Hugh! I only just found him but by gosh if he isn’t the most adorable dude I’ve ever seen


----------



## Dude_Skillz (May 14, 2020)

I worship Walker every day


----------



## Magus (May 14, 2020)

Mosshead said:


> It hurts my heart that Drago is not on the list since he's best boi



But you didn't look well, HE IS on the list


----------



## Asarena (May 14, 2020)

I voted for Punchy and Lucky, but I like Punchy a little bit more than Lucky~


----------



## chainosaur (May 14, 2020)

Punchy all day.


----------



## 0orchid (May 14, 2020)

I love Chester but I never see him anywhere. From this list I really like Beau and Zucker!


----------



## nonobadkitty (May 14, 2020)

Clay is my favorite, but I also have Ozzie and Sherb and they're pretty cute too. But Clay and his fat little belly and his markings make him cute AND unique.


----------



## Mosshead (May 15, 2020)

Magus said:


> But you didn't look well, HE IS on the list


Oh my god I'm immediately changing my vote


----------



## seularin (May 15, 2020)

punchy's just vibin


----------



## Loubelle (May 15, 2020)

I'm partial to Derwin because he was in my NL town, and I think he's adorable, but he's not necessarily like designed cute if that makes sense- I chose Sherb though because Sherb is a cute QuQ and he's my favorite other than Derwin UuU


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 15, 2020)

Punchy fits the Lazy personality the best. He's a cat, his eyes are half-open, he's just cute


----------



## Rasha (May 15, 2020)

Punchy! I also like Beau


----------



## Globes216 (May 15, 2020)

It is Prince and that's that on that


----------



## kojuuro (May 15, 2020)

I chose Erik! He's so cute in his sweater!


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 15, 2020)

I'm going to give it to Beau. The bug talk is a little weird but since his house is literally a meadow, I think it actually fits really well! Also he's adorable!


----------



## xara (May 15, 2020)

beau and zucker definitely - and moe!


----------



## brockbrock (May 15, 2020)

I needed to vote for 3 - Beau, Bob and Punchy, but since I could only vote for 2 I cut Bob out. But that hurt my heart because Bob, like Punchy, is one of my earliest memories of AC, but I have Beau in my town right now and love him to death. Lucky is not my cup of tea and Sherb, while adorable, turned out to just never click with me (we won't talk about the ugly clothes I was tricked into giving him). I've also never really liked Stitches, but I do like Zucker a lot! I had him in my New Leaf town and he was adorable. I kind of miss his old shirt, though. I thought it fit his design better than the one he has now.


----------



## Fisher (May 15, 2020)

Bob is the man, the myth, the legend.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (May 15, 2020)

I chose other because Alfonso is my baby, my number one and the ultimate lazy boi ever <3

But in close second to him would be Punchy and Zucker :3


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 15, 2020)

Zucker is best to me

I luv him


----------



## Hats002 (May 15, 2020)

Erik! he's just such an adorable little guy i love him so much


----------



## Jhine7 (May 15, 2020)

Gotta go with Zucker!


----------



## Hats002 (May 15, 2020)

.


----------



## BluebearL (May 15, 2020)

Chester, Dizzy, Prince, Wade (I love Sherb sm as well but I feel like these underrated ones should get a shout out for being equally as awesome)

Can't decide on my no1.


----------



## Magus (May 15, 2020)

Thanks for your vote ! 

The actual results are :

*















1- Punchy*
*2- Sherb & Beau*
*3- Bob

You can still vote, the poll will remain open until all polls for all personalities will be done.*

Today it's time to find who's the Ultimate Normal, click here to participate : https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/whos-the-ultimate-normal.538401/


----------



## Magus (May 15, 2020)

*From now on I will put the results and updates on the first post of the thread !*
Thank you very much.


----------



## Magus (May 16, 2020)

*Results on the first post Updated*  ☺


----------



## mermaidshelf (May 16, 2020)

I think Bob is one of the most iconic lazies. His birthday is 1/1 and he's in a lot of the official merchandise and artwork. I'm torn between Bob and Lucky! I had Bob in many of my precious Animal Crossing games so I decided to get Lucky this time as we share a birthday and I've never had him in my town before.


----------



## EquinoxIsland (May 16, 2020)

Love my boy Cube, he's so stupid. <3


----------



## Underneath The Stars (May 16, 2020)

wait... omg? i didn't expect punchy to give beau a run for his money


----------



## carackobama (May 16, 2020)

Beau and Sherb!


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 16, 2020)

dizzy and broccolo


----------



## aria2232 (May 16, 2020)

I have to say Punchy, who doesn't love a lazy cat!


----------



## moon_child (May 16, 2020)

I love most of them but I’m closest now to Stitches. Zucker makes me laugh a lot though. Although Stitches is still my cuddly baby bear.  I used to have Bob in NL and found him endearing also.


----------



## lei (May 16, 2020)

Egbert! vote for egbert here


----------



## Goop (May 16, 2020)

Beau. I feel like he's just the 'iconic' lazy. You just take one look at his face and you know right away what kinda dude he is and I love him so very much. ;w;


----------



## Underneath The Stars (May 16, 2020)

not naming names but.... if a lazy don’t even have a fridge and bed in his house, how could they be the ultimate lazy????


----------



## teanopi (May 16, 2020)

I'm very biased, but Raddle will always be #1 lazy for me.


----------



## soomi (May 16, 2020)

Zucker! Who can't resist his crying face when he tells you to watch your step lol!


----------



## amylsp (May 16, 2020)

Biskit and Drago.


----------



## Magus (May 17, 2020)

*Updated results in the first post !*


----------



## Katarzyna (May 17, 2020)

Filbert :'3c


----------



## Iced_Holly (May 17, 2020)

He might be undead(?) but Lucky will always have a place in my heart. Beau has recently stole a spot as well.


----------



## RezDiggity (May 17, 2020)

Shout out to my boy Stitches, my best friend since Wild World.


----------



## Fye (May 17, 2020)

baby boy Erik! He's a cute moose who loves nature and was the first to give me a nickname, catchphrase, and his picture


----------



## Barney (May 17, 2020)

Joey the duck!

Zucker creeps me out.


----------



## serudesu (May 17, 2020)

My best lazy is Cube and Joey. T_T They were my lazies in NL, and honestly, Cube wasn't even that popular then, somehow he blew up like mad.

But I have Sherb and Derwin in NH, and they're really cute, but somehow my whole conversations with them are all about bugs...
Derwin is also really cute... very sweet and has such nice interior. x'D


----------



## Aleigh (May 17, 2020)

If you think I'm voting for anyone other than Bob, then you're wrong. But, however, I gotta show my boy Curlos some love too, so I also voted under other


----------



## Magus (May 18, 2020)

*Results updated !*

3 villagers are tied for bronze ! Keep voting ^^


----------



## Halloqueen (May 18, 2020)

I would probably have to go with Lucky, personally. I've always been into horror stuff and I like Lucky's mummy character design. He and Ankha have been residents of my main, horror-themed New Leaf town for years now since they just seem to fit together so well, though I'm highly considering moving Ankha out and then moving her into my historical island in New Horizons. But I digress, Lucky just has the most going for him for me. I just saw a picture of his house's new interior design in New Horizon on the Animal Crossing wiki and it looks pretty neat too. Just a really solid villager all-around for me.

Honorable mentions go to Drago for his unique dragon character design, Boomer for being a penguin (my favorite animal) and having that pilot's cap, Marcel for the mime character design, Raddle for the doctor character design with the mask over his face, Stitches for the absolutely wonderful stitched-together multicolor character design, and Tucker for his woolly mammoth character design.


----------



## due (May 18, 2020)

DRAKE, DRAKE, DRAKE AND DRAKE FOREVER!!!!!!!!


----------



## dino (May 18, 2020)

the lazy personality has sooo many overlooked great characters tbh.

a lot of good character design, even if their houses are absolute (and literal) garbage in this game and their dialogue is only about bugs (disgusting AND boring!). their actual appearances are great/unique tho and they are really sweet. stu and filbert are the most worthy of more attention imho !


----------



## -Beth_ (May 18, 2020)

Derwin!  I have him on my island. I also share a birthday with him.


----------



## Sweetley (May 18, 2020)

Bob is just the best, although I also like Erik as well as Filbert a lot.


----------



## Aliya (May 18, 2020)

Sherb is the laziest and the most dopey blue boy around. Beau is a close second for me because of his very sleepy eyes.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (May 18, 2020)

Clay and Rex are the best! So cute and weird!


----------



## Blueskyy (May 18, 2020)

0orchid said:


> I love Chester but I never see him anywhere. From this list I really like Beau and Zucker!


So true! I actually forgot Chester is in this game until recently. I’m not a fan though.


----------



## JWL (May 18, 2020)

First post on the forum, but I wanted to give a shout out to my boy Bones! I think there are a few villagers that really embody the lazy personality and Bones is one of them. He's just an adorable dog living his best life.


----------



## monsieurberry (May 18, 2020)

Kind of surprised to see Sherb taking the lead. He’s my favorite villager in New Horizons but I wouldn’t say he’s the ultimate lazy. When I think of classic lazies I think of Punchy or Hornsby.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 18, 2020)

JWL said:


> First post on the forum, but I wanted to give a shout out to my boy Bones! I think there are a few villagers that really embody the lazy personality and Bones is one of them. He's just an adorable dog living his best life.


I found Bones on a mystery island. I loved Sherb but I love Bones even more. He is perfect and I wish I had holiness in previous games.


----------



## Flygon (May 18, 2020)

Interesting that the distribution is so even on this one compared to the other polls.


----------



## Magus (May 19, 2020)

*Results updated !*


----------



## Leela (May 19, 2020)

Boomer is the reason I'm alive


----------



## Underneath The Stars (May 19, 2020)

i love sherb, but what? he's barely 3 months in this game compared to these classic lazies....

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020



monsieurberry said:


> Kind of surprised to see Sherb taking the lead. He’s my favorite villager in New Horizons but I wouldn’t say he’s the ultimate lazy. When I think of classic lazies I think of Punchy or Hornsby.



i feel the same way. "ultimate" is something different imo.


----------



## Pomme (May 19, 2020)

I have a special soft spot for Papi.

But I also like Cole, Rex, Marcel, Dizzy, Paolo, Erik and Chester.


----------



## EmperorGandhi (May 19, 2020)

I've been keeping an eye on these and it seems like the lazies have been the closest race of the personalities thus far. Sherb may have the lead now, but the top spot seems to be switching pretty frequently between him, Beau (yay!), Bob, and Punchy. Regardless of who we classify as the "ultimate lazy", I think everyone would agree there is some really good competition here. Lazies are the best!


----------



## Magus (May 20, 2020)

*Results updated !*


----------



## Frochi25 (May 20, 2020)

Isn’t Filbert Lazy? I picked other because I didn’t see him on the list.


----------



## Minimasher (May 20, 2020)

I think Ozzie and Moe are the best lazy villagers


----------



## Magus (May 21, 2020)

*Results updated ! 
WARNING : this poll will close tomorrow !*


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 21, 2020)

Magus said:


> Hello Bell Tree community !
> Welcome to the PERSONALITY POLLS.
> We are here to determine who’s the Ultimate Villager for each personality in the game. Each day a new thread with a new poll.
> 
> ...


why. the. foxtrot. is. stitches. replacing. bob

	Post automatically merged: May 21, 2020

VOTE FOR BOB PEOPLE


----------



## axo (May 21, 2020)

My #1 lazy will always be Moe!
(of course, when I think of the "ultimate" lazy it has to be Bob or Punchy, for me)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 21, 2020)

chees4mees said:


> My #1 lazy will always be Moe!
> (of course, when I think of the "ultimate" lazy it has to be Bob or Punchy, for me)


yes yes bob punchy gets punched


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 22, 2020)

Magus said:


> Hello Bell Tree community !
> Welcome to the PERSONALITY POLLS.
> We are here to determine who’s the Ultimate Villager for each personality in the game. Each day a new thread with a new poll.
> 
> ...


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA VOTE FOR BOB C'MON GUYS IM GONNA DIE HERE!!!!!!


----------



## ohno dannie (May 22, 2020)

i personally love sherb, beau, and prince! 

i havent found stitches, but also him!


----------



## Hatsushimo (May 22, 2020)

Tokio/Cranston is a good boy. I love Takoya/Zucker too and friend-ship them together, but the ibis wins out as my #1 Lazy.


----------



## eggie_ (May 22, 2020)

i love love love papi. i had him in new leaf and i have him in new horizons - him n sherb are best buddies in my town/island


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 22, 2020)

What now? Bob and Stitches appear to be tied


----------



## Magus (May 22, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> What now? Bob and Stitches appear to be tied



When there's a tie the villager who was on the podium the most time during all the voting week gets the place on it. I did the same for the Peppy Poll.

So here's the results !

*Final Results - 22/05/2020









*





*1- Sherb
2- Beau
3- Bob

Honorable mentions - Stitches & Punchy








*


----------



## Bk1234 (May 22, 2020)

This SO hard!!! Right now in my town I have Sherb and Erik, who I LOVE. However, I love Papi's design because it reminds me of an okapi, which is one of my favorite animals!


----------



## Fisher (May 22, 2020)

My boy Bob pulled out 3rd place, let’s go 

Lazy just has sooo many great villagers though, the fact that Lucky and Zucker didn’t even get top 5 says it all, as so many people love them and have them as their dreamies as well.


----------



## Magus (May 22, 2020)

Fisher said:


> My boy Bob pulled out 3rd place, let’s go
> 
> Lazy just has sooo many great villagers though, the fact that Lucky and Zucker didn’t even get top 5 says it all, as so many people love them and have them as their dreamies as well.



Yeah I thought Zucker would have done better in this competition


----------



## Bk1234 (May 22, 2020)

Magus said:


> Yeah I thought Zucker would have done better in this competition


Zucker's popularity is strange... Many people seem to be overjoyed when they find him on a NMT island, but it seems that his popularity unfortunately just doesn't compare to the likes of Beau (who I am shocked did this well) and Sherb. The results from my competition seem to line-up nicely with this, except for Beau, which is strange... Maybe when faced with other personalities he is overshadowed?


----------



## EmperorGandhi (May 22, 2020)

While I think Sherb is being hit with some recency bias, I'm honestly just happy to see my definitely-not-a-stoner icon Beau pull through with 2nd place. He's a sweetheart and I'm glad he managed to stay in the top 3 for basically the entire time. There's a ton of amazing lazies so this was great to watch.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (May 22, 2020)

I prefer Paolo and Dizzy (I also like to think they're siblings because they're very alike and are both lazy, lol).


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 22, 2020)

Magus said:


> When there's a tie the villager who was on the podium the most time during all the voting week gets the place on it. I did the same for the Peppy Poll.
> 
> So here's the results !
> 
> ...


YES BOB!


----------

